# Haltbarkeit der Polster von Radhosen



## BontyRaceOR (16. April 2009)

*Umfrage:*

Wie lange hält im Durchschnitt das Sitzpolster einer guten Radhose? Also preislich etwa >80 EUR und aufwärts.

Meine letztes Jahr gekaufte S***i Evolution Radhose ist jetzt schon reif für die Tonne. Am Anfang war das Sitzpolster echt bequem. Jetzt  nach einem Jahr Dauereinsatz und unzähligen Wäschen ist davon nichts mehr übrig geblieben. 

Muss ich für eine gute Radhose doch mehr ausgeben?


----------



## Boomzilla (16. April 2009)

Kauf dir pro Jahr einfach 2-3 Radhosen fÃ¼r 15â¬ im Karstadt, Decathlon, Aldi, .... Das ist auf Dauer billiger, wenn sie passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jockelmatz (16. April 2009)

Ich nehme jedes Jahr eine billige Nalini Base BIB für 35 Euro, das Sitzpolster hält bei mir so etwa ein Jahr. Radhosen sind eben Verschleissteile

Deine S***i Evolution Radhose ist m.W. nicht gerade billig, und auch nach nem Jahr geschrottet.


----------



## Stromberg (16. April 2009)

Nach meiner Erfahrung hält bei den teurere Modellen von Sugoi und Pearl Izumi das Polster länger als die restliche Material. Gerade die Sugoi RS ist da ein unrühmliches Beispiel. Hier wird durch das Tragen und Waschen das Material über dem Hintern recht schnell so dünn, dass es durchscheint.

@Boomzilla
Bist Du schon mal ne vernünftige, sagen wir mal 80-100 EUR teure Radhose im Vergleich zu einem 15 EUR-Modell gefahren und das bei über 2 h und vielen Tagen pro Woche? Aldi und Co können da nicht mithalten.


----------



## Pap (16. April 2009)

Habe mehrere Radhosen, u.a. Sugoi RS Bib und Gore F1.
Beide schon seit ca. 3 Jahren, möchte keine mehr missen. Wenn du mal bei einem Marathon 8Std. auf dem Bike sitzt, wirst den Unterschied zu Aldi und Co. deutlich merken.


----------



## Boomzilla (16. April 2009)

Die letzten beiden Wochen bin ich so gut wie jeden Tag mindestens zwei Stunden gefahren, gestern sogar fünf. Und das nur mit Hosen von Decathlon und Lidl (also die Radlerhosen, nicht die mtb-Shorts) Aber nach meiner Erfahrung kommt es eher auf den Sattel an. 
Wenn man mal "den" Sattel gefunden hat, kann man auch ohne Polster fahren, nur keine 2h und mehr.

edit: ok, meine Aussagen gelten natürlich nicht für Marathon-Fahrten von über 6 Stunden


----------



## BontyRaceOR (16. April 2009)

Ich fahre meist 6-8h Touren an meinen freien Tagen. Vorschlag für eine hochwertige MTB Radhose (Trägerlos)?


----------



## Stromberg (16. April 2009)

Boomzilla schrieb:


> Die letzten beiden Wochen bin ich so gut wie jeden Tag mindestens zwei Stunden gefahren, gestern sogar fünf. Und das nur mit Hosen von Decathlon und Lidl (also die Radlerhosen, nicht die mtb-Shorts) Aber nach meiner Erfahrung kommt es eher auf den Sattel an.
> Wenn man mal "den" Sattel gefunden hat, kann man auch ohne Polster fahren, nur keine 2h und mehr.
> 
> edit: ok, meine Aussagen gelten natürlich nicht für Marathon-Fahrten von über 6 Stunden


OK, dann Glückwunsch zu Deinem Hintern! 



BontyRaceOR schrieb:


> Ich fahre meist 6-8h Touren an meinen freien Tagen. Vorschlag für eine hochwertige MTB Radhose (Trägerlos)?


Eng oder Baggy? 
Eng: PI Pro Short (119,-), PI Ultrasensor Short (79,-), Sugoi RS Short
Baggy: PI Pro Versa Short (119,-), Elite Versa Short (89,-)


----------



## relaxo_ (16. April 2009)

mach ich was falsch wenn meine bikehose nach 2 jahren intensiver nutzung noch gut ist?

vielleicht liegts daran dass ich sie meistens von hand wasch ... kA.


----------



## BontyRaceOR (16. April 2009)

Stromberg schrieb:


> OK, dann Glückwunsch zu Deinem Hintern!
> 
> Eng oder Baggy?
> Eng: PI Pro Short (119,-), PI Ultrasensor Short (79,-), Sugoi RS Short
> Baggy: PI Pro Versa Short (119,-), Elite Versa Short (89,-)




Danke für die Tipps! Trage sowohl eng als auch baggy  Baggy auf Fun Touren und zur Arbeit.


----------



## BontyRaceOR (17. April 2009)

relaxo_ schrieb:


> mach ich was falsch wenn meine bikehose nach 2 jahren intensiver nutzung noch gut ist?
> 
> vielleicht liegts daran dass ich sie meistens von hand wasch ... kA.



Also Maschinenwäsche muss eine gute Bikehose abkönnen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## relaxo_ (17. April 2009)

ja, aber ich schmeiss doch net nach jeder fahrt wenn ich heimkomm die waschmaschine an... so oft wasch ich nicht


----------



## rigger (17. April 2009)

Ich hab mir vor 6 jahren ne specialized radhose gakauft und das Sitzpolster ist immer noch   !!

gruß Nils


----------



## Bergradlerin (17. April 2009)

relaxo_ schrieb:


> ja, aber ich schmeiss doch net nach jeder fahrt wenn ich heimkomm die waschmaschine an... so oft wasch ich nicht




Iiiiiihhhh....  :kotz:

Ich kaufe Radhosen immer im Schlussverkauf oder als Angebot (z.B. Einzelgrößen). Dabei achte ich auf Qualität und auf die Passform, aber auch auf den Preis. 100 Steine für eine Radhose? Nö! Aldi/Lidl und dergleichen kommt aber auch nicht infrage, weil das Polster nicht mal meine übliche Zweistundenrunde durchsteht und "Gleitcreme" ins Polster eingesaugt wird. Das macht dann ja wenig Sinn, gell?  

Ich ziehe die weniger langstreckentauglichen für die Hausrunde an und die Guten für die längeren Touren. Unterschiede mache ich oft auch je nach Rad, wegen unterschiedlicher Sättel und Sitzpositionen sowie Einsatzbereiche (2 RR, 3 MTB).

Empfehlungen gibt's von mir nicht, weil ich Mädchen, Du Junge... - Du verstehst?


----------



## relaxo_ (17. April 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Iiiiiihhhh....  :kotz:



energiesparen is eklig?


----------



## Ausreißer (17. April 2009)

Moinsen!
Ich bin bekennender Campagnolo-Fan und fahre somit auch Campa-Klamotten. Die Hosen der Raytech-Linie (80 Euro) sind sehr stabil und langlebig und halten häufige Benutzung und anschließende Wäsche gut aus. Es gibt zwar auch Klamotten, die ne Stufe teurer sind, jedoch verwenden sie da einen mir zu dünnen Stoff, der mich nicht überzeugt. 
Außerdem gehen die Hosen von Pearl Izumi richtig gut. Meine Jungs und ich haben die Pro Bib Microsensor (140 Euro) und sind von Passform und Haltbarkeit voll überzeugt.

Gruß Ausreißer


----------



## Warnschild (29. April 2009)

Naja, man kann ja auch mehrere Hosen haben, die Dreckwäsche ein paar Tage lang sammeln und alles gemeinsam waschen - wie man das halt so macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (30. April 2009)

Stromberg schrieb:


> Nach meiner Erfahrung hält bei den teurere Modellen von Sugoi und Pearl Izumi das Polster länger als die restliche Material.



Ich habe mir vor rund 2 Jahren erstmals eine teurere Träger-Sommerhose (ca. 100Eu) von PeralIzumi geleistet. Material und Tragekomfort sind ok, auch das Polster, denn gerade darauf kam es mir an nach vielen Jahren mit Discounterware, war anfangs super.
Nun muß ich aber feststellen, daß das Polster schon genauso schlecht (dünn) geworden ist, wie bei meinen 10-12 Jahre alten Aldihosen. 
Und die Hose wurde nicht übermäßig viel getragen, da ich noch andere nutze und sie wurde auch nicht nach jeder Fahrt gewaschen.

Das Polster bei meiner langen Gore Winterhose ist dagegen noch 1a, die ist sogar 1 Jahr älter und wird im Winterpokal recht häufig genutzt.

Die Polster der Discounterhosen sind inzwischen auch besser geworden, haben eine Profilierung und "Knickrillen".


----------



## bikec (8. Mai 2009)

Ich fahre oder besser sitze auf ner Assos. Mal unabhÃ¤ngig vom Preis etc. hÃ¤lt die Hose vom Polster so maximal 2-3 Jahre. Allerdings hat sie dann zwischen 20-30tkm Rennrad und Mountainbike hinter sich. Meiner Meinung nach sind Radhosen VerschleiÃteile und mÃ¼ssen nicht ewig halten. Wichtig finde ich vor allem den Schnitt, den Sitz, das Polster.

Sowieso kann man nicht vergleichen. Ich kÃ¶nnte nie sagen, dass eine Aldihose schlecht ist. Und keiner der nur Aldi fÃ¤hrt, kann behaupten, dass teurere Hosen nicht ihr Geld wert wÃ¤ren. Aber eins ist Fakt: zwischen 15â¬ oder 150â¬ merkt man einen Unterschied beim Sitzen (nicht unbedingt bei der Haltbarkeit).


----------



## clam (9. Mai 2009)

Bobshops Hosen hielten bei intensiver Nutzung 2 Stk. etwa 2 Jahre. Meine Adidas halten schon jetzt länger. Aber ausleiern tut der Stoff jeder Marke irgendwann, egal wie teuer.


----------



## Enrgy (9. Mai 2009)

Es geht nicht um den Stoff, sondern um das Polster...


----------



## clam (10. Mai 2009)

Weiß ich. Steht im Titel.

Wenn deine Polster nicht aus Stoff sind, sondern aus Stahl, dann hast du damit natürlich keine Probleme, dass deine Stahlpolster ausleiern  Was glaubst du, womit das Polster auf Spannung gehalten wird? 1...2...3 - richtig - mit Hilfe des Stoffes und wenn der an allen Ecken und Enden ausgeleiert ist, sitzt auch das Polster wie Ar... und Friedrich. Abgesehen davon dass meine Polster alle aus Stoff sind, leiert dieses wortgemäß eben auch aus. Kein Stoff, der permanent beansprucht wird und spannt, hält ewig.


----------



## golo120 (10. Mai 2009)

clam schrieb:


> Weiß ich. Steht im Titel.
> Wenn deine Polster nicht aus Stoff sind, sondern aus Stahl, dann hast du damit natürlich keine Probleme, dass deine Stahlpolster ausleiern  Was glaubst du, womit das Polster auf Spannung gehalten wird? 1...2...3 - richtig - mit Hilfe des Stoffes und wenn der an allen Ecken und Enden ausgeleiert ist, sitzt auch das Polster wie Ar... und Friedrich. Abgesehen davon dass meine Polster alle aus Stoff sind, leiert dieses wortgemäß eben auch aus. Kein Stoff, der permanent beansprucht wird und spannt, hält ewig.


----------



## Enrgy (10. Mai 2009)

Das Polster mag zwar mit Stoff bezogen sein, federn und "polstern" tut aber der Schaumstoff, der zwischen den Stoffschichten sitzt. Und genauso wie man einen Sattel immer noch ohne Bezug benutzen kann (denn das Schaumstoffpolster ist ja noch vorhanden) tut auch das Polster einer Radhose noch seinen Dienst, wenn der umgebende Stoff mal nicht mehr so ganz in Form ist.
Und mir geht es einzig und allein um diese "Federwirkung" des Polsters, nicht um ausgeleierte Stoffbahnen.
Wenn du deine Hosen eher durchscheuerst als das Polster plattfährst, dann verträgt sich der Stoff nicht mit dem Bezug deines Sattels.
Habe ich nämlich auch schon festgestellt, daß mein jetziger Kunstlederbezug den Stoff der Radhose anders rannimmt als meine alten ledernen Flites.


----------



## clam (10. Mai 2009)

Schon klar, aber das Polster kann nunmal nicht isoliert betrachtet werden ohne die sonstigen Stoffbahnen der Hose. Plattegerückt hab ich bisher noch kein Polster, das hab ich noch nicht geschafft, weil vorher einfach der Stoff im Ar*** war. 

Aber mal ein einfaches Beispiel, wenn die Hose an den Beinen ausleiert, wirft sie meistens am Sattelübergang falten (also in der Polstergegend) und das kann dann höllisch reiben und weh tun, spätestens dann ist also irgendwie auch das Polster im Ar***.

Da Polster und Hose zusammengehören, kann man sie nicht tauschen. Sie bilden quasi eine Einheit.

Wie bei Laufschuhen. Da ist die Dämpfung eher ausgelatscht, bevor der Schuh an sich untragbar wird oder die Sohle sich abläuft. Und somit wechselt man den Schuh, bevor er einem vom Fuße fällt. Wenn das Polster herausnehmbar wäre (rein theoretisch), dann könnte man sagen: Es hält 10 Jahre. Zumindest meine Bobshop Polster zeigen nach 5 Jahren noch keine Verschleißerscheinungen, die Hose an sich hat sich von Größe M schon auf XL gedehnt und das Polster wirft bei mir entsprechend Falten  Weils einfach nicht mehr gespannt wird.


----------



## Enrgy (10. Mai 2009)

Ok. Du gibst mir deine Polster und kriegst dafür meine Hosen...


----------



## Bergradlerin (30. Juli 2009)

Meine Erfahrung ist, dass die Hose stramm sitzen muss, dann reibt kein Polster, ob "gut" (wie immer man das definiert) oder nicht. Das spricht wiederum dafür, den Stoff der Hose genauer unter die Lupe zu nehmen. Wenn der sich schon im Neuzustand stark dehnen lässt, wird der Spaß bald ein Loch haben bzw. das Polster reiben, die Hose Falten werfen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.D. (30. Juli 2009)

Ich habe mit den Jahren in die Hosen immer mehr investiert und man merkt den Unterschied deutlich.
Aktuell nutze ich die Gore OZON Trägerhose (Preisklasse 130 Euro) und mag die günstigeren Hosen (Preisklasse 70 Euro) gar nicht mehr anziehen. Paßform und Polster sind um Welten besser.
Bike-Kleidung von Aldi & Co. sind für den Gelegenheitsbiker ok., wer aber den Bikesport ernsthaft betreibt, sollte die Finger davon lassen.

Gruß


----------



## zeitweiser (30. Juli 2009)

Wenn man einen Marathon >100km fährt, weiß man ein gutes Polster zu schätzen.
Mit ner Discounterhose ist sowas zwar zu machen aber sicher kein Spaß


----------

